# Just did a video on my wooden duumy.



## skyeisonfire (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Invisibleflash (Jul 31, 2019)

When I first saw them I thought you shoved you hands into the stones to train em! Thanks for the video.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 31, 2019)

Invisibleflash said:


> When I first saw them I thought you shoved you hands into the stones to train em! Thanks for the video.



Lmao!


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 1, 2019)

Invisibleflash said:


> When I first saw them I thought you shoved you hands into the stones to train em! Thanks for the video.


What else would someone do with a bucket of stones?


----------

